

Iota and Jot: the simplest languages? - seles
http://semarch.linguistics.fas.nyu.edu/barker/Iota/

======
fexl
This reminds me of W. V. Quine's commentary on Moses Schönfinkel's landmark
1924 paper "Building Blocks of Logic". Schönfinkel pioneered the reduction to
K and S, with parentheses, and further suggested that he could reduce the
combinators to just one called J, where S = (J J) and K = (J S).

Then Quine observed that one could use a preponent binary operator "o" to
dispense with parentheses, at which point ~"" All Schönfinkel's sentences
build of "J" and parentheses go over unambiguously into strings of "J" and
"o".""

Therefore all valid forms can be represented as binary numerals as well,
though the converse is not true: not all binary numerals represent valid forms
-- unlike Iota's bijective mapping.

------
seles
See also: One combinator basis for stack based language
<http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.concatenative/1915>

Two combinator basis for Joy: <http://tunes.org/~iepos/joy.html>

